# Devil's Throat



## DGR (12 May 2015)

Hi all,

After my visit at the Botanical garden here in Munich, I was fascinated by the plants there and I've collected many new ideas and inspirations for a new natural projects. The one I'm presenting here is one of them. I've wanted to work mainly with epiphyte plants and a big piece of wood, which will take the main focus. Luckily I did found a nice piece and it somehow reminded me of one famous cave in Bulgaria - Devil's throat. 







I think the wood is called iron wood, though I'm not quite sure. 

The tank, which I'll be using is a really small 12L (30 x 20 x 20 cm) float glass and it's not the best quality. Although I found it ok for this project.

I've started once more dry with moss (_Fissidens Fontanus_), which I left for about 2-3 weeks alone with relative  short light period (about 3 hours a day). Then I've added the _Anubis barteri var. nana 'Petite' _and the _Bolbitis Heteroclita 'Difformis' . _The last one is one of my favorites - small, dark green and filigree, but it does grow very slow when submersed. 

Details 2 by Daniel GR

Details 1 by Daniel GR

Last week I've added the rest of the plants - _Micranthemum sp. Montecarlo 3 - _as a carpet, _Helanthium Tenellum _for the background and a few pieces on the wood, mixed with _Glossostigma elatinoides_.

Details from above by Daniel GR

Right now the light period is about 10 hours a day.

Update 11.Mai by Daniel GR

I'm thinking of using _Crypthanthus bivittatus, _for the tip of the wood, which will be mostly emersed. The plant is mostly used in terrariums, so it should be ok.



 



 

I've saw that the plant will grow on wood, but I'm still not sure about the light... I will be using Dennerle Power LED 5.0 Nano, which will be about 20 cm above the water surface. Will it be too strong? 

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (12 May 2015)

Hi DGR, Really like this project  The  _Crypthanthus bivittatus_  Will look fantastic on top of the wood


----------



## Noman (13 May 2015)

Great idea specially Crypthanthus bivttatus. Now I know what plant I killed a few years back.


----------



## DGR (24 May 2015)

Hi all,

I want to make a short update on the current status of the scape, just a week before the water comes in. The lights are now on for 12 hours every day. The moss is starting slowly to show up on the wood and doesn't look like a paste anymore. I tnink it's already prepared for the water and it will not flow out. All the other plants are growing just excellent. I think the _Bolbitis _grows emersed actually better as under water. What I really love are the tiny roots of the _Glossostigma_, which I stucked in some slits in the wood. They come out now, so the plant should be doing great there. The same situation is by the_ Anubias._ The plant is showing constantly new leafs.

Enjoy the pics!

Update.23.May by Daniel GR

Details1.23.May by Daniel GR

Details2.23.May by Daniel GR

Details3.23.May by Daniel GR

Bird shot2. 23.May by Daniel GR

Bird shot1. 23.May by Daniel GR

Cheers,

Daniel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (25 May 2015)

Hi DGR, Plant growth is looking great  Love this little Scape


----------



## DGR (1 Jun 2015)

Hi all,

Just a quick update from this tank. The flood came this saturday. And then I realised, how small the thing is. I have just 6L water inside. The rest is wood and soil (a bit more than 6L). 

I am using a BioCO2 (JBL Bio 80) and an CO2 Atomizer from UP Aqua.

Enjoy the fotos, and I'm always happy to see a feedback.

Devil&#x27;s Throat FS by Daniel GR

Bird shot 1 by Daniel GR

Bird shot 2 by Daniel GR

Perspektive shot by Daniel GR

CO2 Distribution by Daniel GR

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Alexander Belchenko (1 Jun 2015)

Very nice! It seems your filter is kinda big for such tank.  
I wonder what is light you're using.


----------



## DGR (1 Jun 2015)

Thanks for the reply!

Yes, the filter takes a bit of a place in the tank (and its not beautifull at all ), but I hope it will do its work and keep the eco system running. Maybe one day I will upgrade it with an external one.. We'll see...

The lights that I'm using are two actually. The one above (you can see the "feet" of it) is a Dennerle Nano 5.0 LED Light (ca. 2000 Lux at about 30 cm water depth). It's not bad and I bought it a bit cheaper than it actually is. The second one is an office LED lamp (1450 Lux at about 35 cm above surface). I use it just on the right side, because the wood is making a big shadow, and so the MMC under it will have difficulties to grow. I'm not sure how long I will keep it there, but eventually it should be removed.


----------



## Richie (1 Jun 2015)

Amazing what you can do with such little water!
looking really good!


----------



## Greenfinger2 (2 Jun 2015)

Hi DGR, Wonderful


----------



## Felix Wagner (14 Jun 2015)

Hi Daniel  i'm love  it  you know i'm a fan

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## The_Iceman (14 Jun 2015)

Indeed, Felix!

Count me in! But hey Daniel... where is the photo update 

Cheers,
Chris


----------



## DGR (14 Jun 2015)

Hi all,

It's time for a little update. The MMC had some problems the past week, but now it should be good. Yesterday I've added 3 new Bromelias to the tank - two of them are on the wood (_Crypthanthus bivittatus_ and probably _Guzmania monostachia_ (?)) and one is in the back as Kokedama (_Vrisea splendens_). I hope they will do good there... I have some worries about the light...

Devil&#x27;s Throat by Daniel GR

Devil&#x27;s Throat by Daniel GR

Cheers,
Daniel


----------



## Felix Wagner (14 Jun 2015)

So beautiful Daniel. Hach ^^

Liebe Grüße Felix


----------



## Greenfinger2 (15 Jun 2015)

Hi DGR, Superb


----------



## Trey Lanier (15 Jun 2015)

Wow...


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## rebel (6 Oct 2015)

Wow great   concept and execution!

I wonder whether it could look to have more depth with a white/frosted back ground?


----------



## DGR (6 Oct 2015)

Hi rebel,

Well I can try that out... I can post a foto too. In the following days 

Cheers, Daniel


----------



## DGR (1 Feb 2016)

Hi all,

Well...It looks like time has an undefined meaning by me...

Just a quick update from my little tank. It's starting to take its jungle-look and I actually love it.

I hope you guys will enjoy it too!









Cheers

Daniel


----------



## Greenfinger2 (1 Feb 2016)

Hi DGR, Fab Love the jungle look. Wonderful flower


----------



## Tim Harrison (1 Feb 2016)

Fantastic...


----------



## Boxerbrad (1 Feb 2016)

Beautiful aquarium!


----------



## tim (1 Feb 2016)

Perfect scape Daniel


----------



## zozo (1 Feb 2016)

Wow!! Fanatstic!!  Such a pitty (most) bromelias flower only once.


----------



## EvitaL (1 Feb 2016)

Love this! Great work ☺

Lähetetty minun GT-I9305 laitteesta Tapatalkilla


----------



## GHNelson (1 Feb 2016)

Nice....set-up!
Love the nano light too!
hoggie


----------



## alto (1 Feb 2016)

Very glad of the update!


----------



## LondonDragon (8 Feb 2016)

Feature on FB Gallery


----------



## chrismiller12341 (9 Feb 2016)

The cryptanthis is amazing.

Sent from my SM-G920P using Tapatalk


----------



## tim (29 Oct 2016)

Any updates on this one DGR ?


----------



## alex08 (29 Oct 2016)

Nice one, Daniel!
Love it on the inside and the outside!


----------

